# How do you see it?



## cosquin (Sep 16, 2014)

The other day, some lady said that she had a fantasy of having sex with another woman. And that this fantasy was so strong that if she come across a proper woman (married and discret like herself), she won’t hesitate to act on it.
This woman, who claimed to be Latino, said that acting on another woman is not seen as too serious misconduct. She said that Latinos in general, see female homosexuality not too bad. And she doesn’t even considere it as a cheating. At least not in the same level as if it were with another man. 
Being myself Latino, I find quite certain what was said above. See two men making out makes me sick. But if I see the same thing between two women it is much more tolerant and even pleasant.
I'd like to hear your opinions regarding this, so to be able to discern if it's a personal taste or if it has indeed something cultural.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

If it were my wife, I would see it just the same as if she slept with another man, and she would face the exact same repercussions (i.e. loss of our relationship)


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheating is cheating, but in some ways it would be worse if it was same gender cheating especially if your partner had not previously told you they were bi.


----------



## cosquin (Sep 16, 2014)

Joey & Holland
Interesting to read your point of view. Although I understand that technically cheating is cheating (regardless with who), I perceive w-w encounter more tolerable.
If I find my wife with another man certanly I would be devastated (to say the least). But if I find her with another woman... my first thought would be joining them


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

cosquin said:


> Joey & Holland
> Interesting to read your point of view. Although I understand that technically cheating is cheating (regardless with who). I perceive w-w encounter more tolerable.
> If I find my wife with another man certanly I would be devastated (to say the least). *But if I find her with another woman... my first thought would be joining them*


Well if that is what you want why don't you just ask her for a threesome?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Who is this "some lady" you are talking about in your OP?


----------



## cosquin (Sep 16, 2014)

Holland said:


> Well if that is what you want why don't you just ask her for a threesome?


Because it was just hypothetical.
My wife is not into gay/bi at all.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't think it's because your hispanic. Certainly in North America and possibly European countries find W/W sexual encounters to be more acceptable than M/M encounters. 

And yes...that's the response the men have "I would think of joining in." 

But how would you feel if you weren't invited? If it was just about these two woman having a deep emotional/sexual connection that had nothing to do with you? I think you would feel very different. 

The popularity of the W/W fantasy is because the men think they can be part of it. As if the women were props. (Which is fine in a fantasy, I'm not judging anyone for that fantasy.) 

But I think if you take into account that these are real people with real hearts...cheating with SS or OS is the same in terms of the destruction it causes.


----------



## cosquin (Sep 16, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Who is this "some lady" you are talking about in your OP?


She is just someone who posted in another similar forum. I don't know her in person. 
And yeah Blue. You are right. That is the reason I said how I perceive it, and not how it indeed is.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantasies seldom live up to the reality. Keep that in mind.


----------



## len51 (May 22, 2015)

My wife is not Latino and she had a fantasy about having sex with her best friend and made it happen in a threesome with her. Race has nothing to do with it and am surprised you asked. It is like saying all black guys have big penises. It just isn't true and neither is what you heard.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
for some reason my wife sleeping with another woman wouldn't bother me at all. I'm not sure why it seems different but it does.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't think it matters where it is (what part of the world) because this to me is just an excuse to make it ok. In other words, she's exploiting the idea that women are more affectionate with each other. We all know that it's sort of ok for a woman to tell another woman 'I love you' 'you're beautiful' and even go as far as touching each other's breasts on occasion - the types of things that if men did this would be 'gay' alert material. I live in a place where every other person is Hispanic I am close with the Hispanic community speak pretty decent Spanish and think this is poppy**** !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Ps if my wife slept with another woman - bye bye !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I think the difference is that in W+W affair, the BS might be more sexually attracted to the AP. As for W+M, the BS is more than likely repulsed by the AP, and in so, repulsed by the WS.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The basic motivation for monogamy is to increase paternity certainty. So the basic difference between FF (or MM for that matter) cheating and MF cheating is that in FF cheating there is no risk of pregnancy and no threat of being biologically cuckolded.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

My basic motivation for monogamy is I like my penis too much to stick it into every beehive I see.


----------

